# New Incoming And A Question



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

got this this week, its a little 9ct ladies watch with enamel dial and 9ct bracelet, my question is does anyone know the significance of the blue 12, I've seen some where is red and some where it is black, after a bit of research I've found it could be something to do with the fact the 12 at the top was not standardised yet and it was to show the wearer where it was, anyone know what it means



















and a red 12


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

What do you mean when you say "the 12 at the top was not standardised yet and it was to show the wearer where it was"? Clocks have been around for some time, and 12 at the top has been standard for some time (certainly from before when this watch was produced ...)


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> What do you mean when you say "the 12 at the top was not standardised yet and it was to show the wearer where it was"? Clocks have been around for some time, and 12 at the top has been standard for some time (certainly from before when this watch was produced ...)


the position of the twelve seemed to vary on watches in the beginning part of the 20th century as some watches were converted pocket watches and had the 3 where the twelve is now


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

You were absolutely right with the first post, Thomas. The vast majority of pocket watches were open faced and used the LÃ©pine configuration with 12 beneath the pendant, which later became the winding crown. The Savonette movement developed for hunter watches had the winding crown at 3 and the seconds at 90Â° instead of in line. The earliest wristwatches were developed from this type of movement, and because the orientation was unfamiliar the 12 or XII was given a different colour. It was usually red hence the term "red 12" but blue ones, although rarer, were also well known.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Thomasr said:


> PDXWatchCollector said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean when you say "the 12 at the top was not standardised yet and it was to show the wearer where it was"? Clocks have been around for some time, and 12 at the top has been standard for some time (certainly from before when this watch was produced ...)
> ...


Ah, got it -- I never think about pocket watches when I think about watches (a personal failing, to be sure! LOL!)


----------

